# 2012 Halloween Party Menus



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I have done lots of thinking but only have a few things that are for sure. Last year, we had a big pot of chili along with a crock pot full of warm home made nacho cheese and all the fixings for nachos in the kitchen. This was a big hit. It was warm food that stayed flavorful all night and folks could serve themselves as they got hungry. I made home made soft pretzels and a killer warm spinach artichoke dip with lots of garlic and cheese. I think I will also be doing a tortilla roll up I got from the Pioneer woman, one vegetarian with avocado and one with some sort of deli meat. 

As for sweets, I'm going to do black velvet cupcakes, pumpkin chocolate chip cookies and possibly caramel apples or some variant thereof.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, we won't be doing our annual costume boo bash this year. But, if we're able to stay where we're currently living, I'd like to do some kinda family movie night outside. I'm thinking homemade kettle corn, warm apple cider, candy and/or caramel apples. I'd like to have something else also, but nothing too dramatic. Maybe a hot dog bar or something....and everyone can roast their own weiner over a fire.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^yes, (I just posted this on the other thread) how 'bout Halloween smores at the bonfire.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Im excited to start planning our menu we haven't had a party in 4 years! In past parties I've had chicken with 40 cloves of garlic (vampire repellent), pulled bbq pork (werewolf flesh), hungarian goulash, fingerling potatoes and carmelized cipollini onions (zomblie fingers and eyeballs), death by chocolate,& kitty liter. I think i will include some of these !and i definetly want to add some new things, thinking of red wine and goat cheese risotto (bloody maggots). Will be keeping an eye on this post for inspiration!


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

I make a brain dip that is a HUGE hit every year! I just bought one of those brain molds from the SPIRIT Halloween Store and doctored a recipe I found online.
Here is a pic....


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

i also make severed fingers (almond cookies) every year, and they are usually one of the first things I run out of.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great looking stuff, Fright Fan! I love the brain dip. And how'd you make that mummy head? Looks like phyllo dough


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

I bough a styrofoam head from the beauty supply store for $2.99 and I:

1. took unprinted paper towels, and ripped them into strips.
2. double-brewed a pot of strong coffee
3. dipped the strips a few times into the coffee mixture, and methodically wrapped each strip around the styrofoam head.
4. I then let the "mummy" dry

**It had a slight coffee smell for a few days, but eventually wore off.

It was inexpensive, easy, and made a HUGE impact with my party guests!

Hope this helps MissMandy- thank you so much for your compliment and for inquiring on how to do this project =0)

Fright Fan


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, I totally thought it was edible! Thanks for the how- to


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish I could have pulled an edible mummy off! lol. I kind of cheated knowing that "pigs in the blanket" would be devoured quickly and tie-in with the mummy look. =0)


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Fright Fan said:


> i also make severed fingers (almond cookies) every year, and they are usually one of the first things I run out of.


Great pictures, love the silver serveing pieces gives a cool creepy feeling. I have been hitting up thrift stores looking for more pieces like yours. So far I got a large silver platter with handles for $15, I think the brain dip would look awesome on it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Vintagegirl, last year I got some "silver" platters from DT. Of course they weren't real silver and weren't huge platters, but they were perfect for cookies and appetizers.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

wow! everyone has done some amazing things! can't wait to try some of these ideas.

Last year instead of meatballs in a crock pot I did the little smokies hot dogs in a sweet/spicy barbecue sauce and called it "bloody baby fingers" it went over pretty well since I usually go the meatball route and this was a little different.

I felt like more people came (or ate) more than i had prepared for....I'm thinking to pre-assemble a Lasagna (or 2) this year and throw it in the oven before everyone arrives...can't think of a clever name for it though

and my favorite cocktail (and easiest!) is called a night and day, I pour black vodka over orange/pineapple juice, makes a really neat black and orange layered drink


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

MissMandy,

i found this link on pinterest for "scarecrow crunch" looks pretty festive and easy for a snack during a movie. (I believe it's #3 on the page) 

Also maybe pumpkin spice hot chocolate?

http://cookiesandcups.com/pumpkin-spice-hot-chocolate/


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Mita23 I'm thinking something with an autopsy name would work since lasagna has layers with oozing insides!! If u set it up with a bloody surgical mask and name it human autopsy


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

haha! that's perfect!


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Another thing I serve (not pictured) is cut-up hot dogs served in a green pepper jelly and yellow mustard sauce. Heat the sauce to melt then toss the hot dogs in. Makes a pea soup color and looks discusting, but is amazingly tasty! I called it "moldy digits"


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Your lasagna "layered epidermis." could also work


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

mita23 said:


> MissMandy,
> 
> i found this link on pinterest for "scarecrow crunch" looks pretty festive and easy for a snack during a movie. (I believe it's #3 on the page)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas, mita  I definitely want to try my hand at homemade kettle corn. I recently came across some recipes that I'll have to try. 

Vintagegirl, here's a pic of one of the trays I told you about. They had round, square and oval ones.


----------



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

I had allot of other things on the table last year for my son's birthday party but I was so busy I forgot to take pictures of each item. These are the best I could find of some of the things. Found most of the ideas on pinterest!  









I had dry ice in the cauldron that covered the ice spider until somebody would dip into it.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fright Fan said:


> I make a brain dip that is a HUGE hit every year! I just bought one of those brain molds from the SPIRIT Halloween Store and doctored a recipe I found online.
> Here is a pic....


Oooh that looks really good!! 

How did you make the mummy face tarts? Are they little pizzas?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Vintagegirl, last year I got some "silver" platters from DT. Of course they weren't real silver and weren't huge platters, but they were perfect for cookies and appetizers.


I got some of them too.....they were great!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fright Fan said:


> Another thing I serve (not pictured) is cut-up hot dogs served in a green pepper jelly and yellow mustard sauce. Heat the sauce to melt then toss the hot dogs in. Makes a pea soup color and looks discusting, but is amazingly tasty! I called it "moldy digits"


That sounds gross & delicious all at the same time!!


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

I found an awesome greek garlic lemon yougurt marinated chicken kabob recipe from Cook's Country magazine-I made "Roasted Zombie Flesh" last year. Huge hit due to its taste(guests ask for it when they come over for non halloween dinner!). Takes some prep time-mostly cutting up chicken and spearing, but it gets cooked on the grill(can cook alot depending on grill size) for only 15 minutes. Economical if you buy the boneless chicken breast on sale, tastes fine using only 1 or 2 fresh lemons(need some zest) along with reconstituted lemon juice, dollar store bamboo sticks. Adults eat this mostly and the kids eat the "mummy dogs"-hot dogs are good and fairly economical too.


"Mediterranean grilled chicken and tomato-feta salad" is the offical title, not sure if you can get this for free from their website.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tsloth said:


> I found an awesome greek garlic lemon yougurt marinated chicken kabob recipe from Cook's Country magazine-I made "Roasted Zombie Flesh" last year. Huge hit due to its taste(guests ask for it when they come over for non halloween dinner!). Takes some prep time-mostly cutting up chicken and spearing, but it gets cooked on the grill(can cook alot depending on grill size) for only 15 minutes. Economical if you buy the boneless chicken breast on sale, tastes fine using only 1 or 2 fresh lemons(need some zest) along with reconstituted lemon juice, dollar store bamboo sticks. Adults eat this mostly and the kids eat the "mummy dogs"-hot dogs are good and fairly economical too.
> 
> 
> "Mediterranean grilled chicken and tomato-feta salad" is the offical title, not sure if you can get this for free from their website.


Sounds delicious! Do you have a link to the recipe?


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Thanks for the ideas, mita  I definitely want to try my hand at homemade kettle corn. I recently came across some recipes that I'll have to try.
> 
> Hi Miss Mandy,
> It would've been helpful if I gave you the correct link or posted the recipe


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Teehee thanks chickie. I bet kids would love that!


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fright Fan...that looks awesome! I've been trying to think of a savory dip to make in my brain mold. Would you mind sharing the recipe? p.s. love the purple lights, too.


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey K_Swiss82.
Of course you can have the recipe. I originally
Found the recipe on Brita.com but add my own twist each year.
Sometimes I add a half cup of Parmesan cheese, sometimes hot sauce-
I just enjoy switching it up and finding what works for me.

Brain Dip
-------------------
1 Cup mayo
1 lb. of Imitation Crab meat or 3lbs cooked shrimp
1 pkg. Unflavoured Gelatin (softened in 1/4 cup water)
Diced Scallions to taste
1 can (10 3/4oz) Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 pkg. Cream Cheese softened (8oz)
1 tbsp. lemon juice

***heat soup, undiluted, mix in the softened cream cheese.
Stir in the softened Gelatin and blend well. Fold in the remaining ingredients.
Use cooking spray on your brain mold then pour in the dip.
Chill until firm. 
For the extra "brain" look, I used red food colouring on a paper towel and diluted it
With water. I then put additional undiluted food colouring for contrast.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds amazing!! Thank you so much, FrightFan.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> ^^yes, (I just posted this on the other thread) how 'bout Halloween smores at the bonfire.



Cute idea! Love this.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

mita23 said:


> MissMandy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the ideas, mita  I definitely want to try my hand at homemade kettle corn. I recently came across some recipes that I'll have to try.
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to share two great recipes we use all the time...
Punch, this is a great punch, you can do it several ways, cold or hot, i do it at halloween and xmas as a wassail
hot recipe/base recipe
2 lg ocean spray cranapple, dont use off cheap brands, it will make a difference (watery)
1 lg apple juice
1/2 lg can pineapple
1/2 lg can orange juice
1/2 cup to 1 cup sugar to your taste
2 tsp cinamon, mix this in some of the sugar and some hot water to dissolve it in fluid so it wont float on top..
you have the mix now for a hot drink 
for cold...add 2 large gingerales to make your punch

we make a great warm cheese meat mex dish.....keep heated in a chafing dish to serve

1 can mushroom soup
1 med block velvetta cheese
2 containers of gordos mild cheese dip or use a mexican melting cheese
1 lb hamburger pre fried and mashed in small pieces
1 lb jimmy dean or neeses sausage, cooked and mashed in small pieces
1 onion diced and cooked, do it with the meat....
1 jar salsa.....your choice, i like med chucky


serve with white corn chips....for halloween, we use black corn chips and white and call this our brain dip with skin flakes.....lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

My plans so far are: 
Welcome drinks , glowing somehow (toxic waste) and some kind of horrible army crackers for starters.. 
Main course a big bowl of veggie chilli, serves with rice, tortilla crisps , avocado dip, Creme fraise , and a Roadkill on stick 
http://m.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/
I hope to serve it all making people stand in a food line with a tray, and then in individual tin cans and army style plates. ( then for seconds they can help themselves ) I hope this will make them talk around the table. 

Party snacks will be artificial candy and Twinkie style cakes ( we sadly don't have twinkles here) chocolate etc piled up in a worn out backpack as if we raided the vending machine . 

Chilli can be re heated In the micro for late pick-eaters roaming the kitchen so I won't make go-home food.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not doing a big party, want to keep it easy and simple. 









White Chicken Chili









Smokey Sweet Sauages served with Hawaian Rolls
(uses cherry perserves (instead of grape) and chipolte peppers)









Smore's Cookies









Spider Munch 
(made with 1000 grand bars)









Black & Orange Cookies









Mummy Dip
(mixture of goat cheese and cream cheese)









Bake the whole round of cambert or brie....then cut off top and serve hot-easy.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I believe I have my menu finalized for my Witches Tea Party this year, I don't have all the "witchy" names for everything yet, still have work to do there:

Main Food:
Bacon Wrapped Smokies in Brown Sugar Butter
Spinach Dip in a Bread Bowl (Cauldron Dip)
Small pumpkin that will be filled with Ranch Dip with raw veggies
Mini Buffalo Sliders with Cole Slaw
BBQ Wings (Bat Wings of course!)
Cheesy Bacon Tater Tot Bites

Desserts:
Witch Almond Fingers
Oreo Truffle Eyeballs
Pumpkin Fudge
Mini Red Velvet Cupcakes
Scream Cheese Brownies
Carmel Apples with twig stems sitting on washed fall leaves

Drinks:
Witches Brew (thank you MHooch!)
Sweet Tea (never dine at my home without it!)
Cokes/ Diet Coke
Pumpkin Coffee and Coffee


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

That all sounds delectable, Peewee!


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

Last year we had the little smokies as bloody baby fingers too, it went over well. We also did a cream cheese dip with ham skin (I used a face mask lined with saran wrap for the mold) and then just poured picante around it. And we made mississippi sin dip and served in bread calling it a festering knee wound. We made the classic sausage balls and called them zombie testes.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> ^^yes, (I just posted this on the other thread) how 'bout Halloween smores at the bonfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am still trying to formulate my dinner menu for my Halloween driveway bash. Here is what I am considering so far.

Worm Burgers (Sliced Hot dogs in BBQ sauce)
Shedded Road Kill (BBQ pulled pork)
Pus Salad (Mustard Potato Salad)
Cole Slaughter (Coleslaw)
Ghoulash (Goulash)
Blood Punch (Cranberry punch)
Bloody Coffins (Coffin Brownies)
Various Dragon Scales ( a variety of potato chips)
I have also decided to have a candy buffet


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

we do 3 kinds of bat wings (chicken wings), mac and cheese with bat shaped (bowtie) pasta, 2 slabs of ribs (ribcage) with bbq little smokies laid underneath. Also have done deviled eyes (eggs with a black olive), used a brain or face mold made of cream cheese and pour raspberry chipotle sauce (from Costco) and serve with crackers. Brain cupcakes and red velvet blood brownies.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hi everyone, i want to share this.....i dont watch racheal ray alot but did this week and she had some great recipes for parties........if you go on her website and look up mini muffin pan recipes, theres four or five that are just great that could be used for appetizers for halloween parties....one in particular i really liked was the corn dogs and i would tweak it with little smokies, a sauted chopped onion and some green chillis in the batter.....you basically make jiffy corn muffin mix, add the smokies, onion, chillies and bake in the mini muffins pans.....corn dogs...i'd make a mustard horseradish dip too...how great.....
if you want me to post the recipes i can or go look...she did one every day...........all great ideas.........and every easy, for a crowd, every easy to prepare...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Help!!! 
I'm trying to come up with a name for a Cincinnati style chili for my witches party, which is in a week. (yikes!) I'm making a basic chili recipe with ground beef, pork cubes, beans, spices and cinnamon. I've thought of _Cackling Chili con Carne_ or maybe _Chilly (something)_. And I'll have _Frightening Fixins'_ on the side. These names are so lame, but I have a mental block for anything more creative.

hmmm...maybe I could call it _Cackling Chilly _or _Chilly con Cackling_....oh wth, please help!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

This year will be my first Halloween party in my new (very old) farm house. I've had my menu planned out for a while and goes as follows:
Chili: Witches Stew
both BBQ and Marinara Meat balls: Boo Balls
Bacon wrapped weenies with brown sugar: Bacon Beetles
Spinach Artichoke Dip: Zombie Snot
Deviled Eggs: Dragon Eggs
Bacon wrapped water chestnuts soaked in Teriyaki sauce: Not sure what to name this
Sausage Balls: Werewolf Hair balls

Ad I think that's it. for now.......


----------



## Coolbabs (Sep 25, 2012)

Where did you get the coffin shaped brownie pans? 

Oops Sorry I am new and posted on the wrong section.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So my company got Costco pizza for lunch the other day and I thought it was really good! The pizzas are so huge and only $10 a piece according to the internet. 

Any idea how many slices come in a Costco pizza? I know the slices are really really big but our company had the slices double cut which is what I would do too. Just debating on how many to order... 

My menu plan so far:
4-5 pizzas (seems cost effective and less stressful which is necessary this year)
Nacho bar (renting a nacho cheese warmer, jalapenos, tomatoes, onions, lettuce, taco meat)
Cheese, Summer sausage, and cracker plate
Fruit and Vegetable plate (tomatoes, carrots, grapes, cucumbers)
Fritos and Fiesta ranch dip (thinking about doing the puking pumpkin thing... )
Mint Chocolate Chip cookies (they're green and my theme is zombies.. yay!)
hmmm... probably need another dessert thing... 
Punch (still need a really good green punch that doesn't have a lot of ingredients so it won't be expensive to make... ideas?)

Thats what I got for about 30 people... more? less? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

Our theme is Mad Hatters Asylum and I was thinking of doing fried rabbit (chicken) mashed bones (potatos) we will have chips and snot (tinted homemade chip dip) bat brownies ( not quite sure but maybe) pumpkin poop (pumpkin pie dip) with tea bag cookies (pie shell cookies) brain dip with playing card corn chips (found these at the dollar tree and had to get them lol. chips shaped like the playing cards designs red hearts and diamonds and black spades.) to drink I will have swamp water which is a big hit with the kids I will also offer tea to keep with the theme but not sure how it will go over. The kid cant wait to see what I will come up with because I will not tell them til the day of the party.


great menus and pics to everyone


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

We're only doing a few snacks at our party (most of the "refreshments" will be in liquid form  ), but I think we're going to do the deviled egg eyes, finger dip (ranch dip with 5 baby carrot fingers sticking out of the bowl) and probably some jack-o-lantern cupcakes.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im going to make this for dessert: 

http://www.insidebrucrewlife.com/2010/10/last-week-my-hubby-and-i-ate-at.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'm in love. I want to try this recipe tonight. Thank you for sharing.

I'm having a pumpkin carving party in a few weeks and although I don't have the menu set yet, If these come out half as good as they look, I have a great dessert.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Punch (still need a really good green punch that doesn't have a lot of ingredients so it won't be expensive to make... ideas?)

Last year I made "Kryptonite" punch for our Heroes and Villains party:
1 Large bottle of Green Berry Hawaiian Punch
1 12 oz frozen lemonade concentrate
1 can of pineapple juice
Rum and/or sprite to your desired strength or preference

It was easy, cheap, and we went through two huge batches.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

We usually do a big crazy, booze fueled, free for all party. But this year we decided to make it very exclusive and only have seats for 22 of our closest friends. We'll have a semi formal sit-down Haunted Dinner for Schmucks. So I plan to still do a buffet, but it'll be a little more refined than the usual drunk-people food.

Appetizers/Drinks:
Veggie platter
Carmelized garlic, pumpkin-shaped cheese ball with crackers
Green Goblin mixed drinks
Purple People Eater mixed drinks

Main Course:
Roasted Rump of Bandersnatch- 3 packet crock pot roast
Poached Gastropods en Fromage- Homemade Mac N Cheese
Rest in Peas- creamed peas
Sweet Sinew Salad- coleslaw

Desserts:
Assorted Halloween Candy
Pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting
S'mores bar outdoors by our firepit


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

For a long time we've been making Zombie Virus Punch. I make it in the 5 gallon water bottles that I get delivered to the house and dispense it right out of the cooler. It keeps the punch chilly all night without having to buy ice that would melt and dilute the virus. LOL! It's pretty easy to clean aftwards, too. I just rinse out the bottle with fresh water, fill it up, and run it through the cooler (both taps) until it's clean. 








The recipe is super simple and inexpensive. Plus its a really deliciously infected color of green.
2 parts mountain dew
1 part vodka

And you have to get real-live Mountain Dew. Other lemon-lime sodas aren't the same color green. It'll taste just as good, but the vibrant color only comes from Mountain Dew. One year we wanted to change it up, so we made it with Mountain Dew Code Red and it was just as good. About this time of year Mountain Dew usually goes on sale and some times you can find it for like 89 cents per bottle. I've found that CVS and Walgreens usually have the best sales on soda.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

badgirl said:


> Punch (still need a really good green punch that doesn't have a lot of ingredients so it won't be expensive to make... ideas?)
> 
> Last year I made "Kryptonite" punch for our Heroes and Villains party:
> 1 Large bottle of Green Berry Hawaiian Punch
> ...


Sounds great! Definitely making this!


----------



## Brian Ribiat (Oct 1, 2012)

This years Halloween theme party is a wake. I'm serving food in a coffin that a friend of mine is making for my table. My menu includes bread bones and dipping oil (just take regular bread sticks and shape them as bones before cooking), 7 layer dip with spiderweb w/chips (any dip that has sour cream can have a spiderweb on top. put sour cream in a bag , cut a corner, and decorate a web on top of it), meatballs in a teriyaki sauce, witches finger cookies, deviled eggs ( once you make the hard boiled eggs, put cold water in a bowl, add dark food coloring, make cracks in the outside of the egg and put it in the dyed cold water soln and into the fridge for an hour or two. when you open the eggs to make the deviled part, the dye will make a cracked window appearance on the white of the egg), dirt pudding w/ gummy worms, coffin chili (make cornbread into a bread loaf, dye it black, cut off the top and scoop out the inside. poor chili in the middle), mummy pigs in a blanket, cheese balls (w/ black sesame seeds on the outside, homemade diablo style chex mix ) goblin toes (nutter butters dipped in dyed green chocolate and a black Dot candy for the toenail), and steak through the heart skewers (tomatoe, motzarella cheese, basil etc in a skewer) are among my menu


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian Ribiat said:


> This years Halloween theme party is a wake. I'm serving food in a coffin that a friend of mine is making for my table. My menu includes bread bones and dipping oil (just take regular bread sticks and shape them as bones before cooking), 7 layer dip with spiderweb w/chips (any dip that has sour cream can have a spiderweb on top. put sour cream in a bag , cut a corner, and decorate a web on top of it), meatballs in a teriyaki sauce, witches finger cookies, deviled eggs ( once you make the hard boiled eggs, put cold water in a bowl, add dark food coloring, make cracks in the outside of the egg and put it in the dyed cold water soln and into the fridge for an hour or two. when you open the eggs to make the deviled part, the dye will make a cracked window appearance on the white of the egg), dirt pudding w/ gummy worms, coffin chili (make cornbread into a bread loaf, dye it black, cut off the top and scoop out the inside. poor chili in the middle), mummy pigs in a blanket, cheese balls (w/ black sesame seeds on the outside, homemade diablo style chex mix ) goblin toes (nutter butters dipped in dyed green chocolate and a black Dot candy for the toenail), and steak through the heart skewers (tomatoe, motzarella cheese, basil etc in a skewer) are among my menu


Sounds great! I would go for sure with that menu! Be sure to take pictures of your spread!!!


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

your welcome and no problem Celipops...I think you were talking about the mini cheesecakes...lol, sorry if you were talking about another dessert. I haven't tried it yet...let me know how they turned out! i just went and bought the halloween oreos so far,


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

I have some of those "silver" trays, also! I love that they are only $1, so if something happens to them it isn't a big deal!! Here is a link to my 2010 album. I didn't get any pics of the actual food, but the labels I made show the menu! http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrsnightmare-albums-halloween-party-2010.html


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

This year we are doing the SNL theme, (an idea from this website). I tried to use famous skits to inspire the menu. Hopefully, I will be able to pull this off !

“Larry the Lobster”
Lobster and Crab Parfait with Dijon Remoulade

“Down By The River”
Dover Sole Fish Tacos

“Samurai Delicatessen”
Salami, Mortadella, Soppressata, Prosciutto
Roasted Peppers, Olives, Provolone

“Buh Weets Bean Soup”
Pasta Fagioli

“Gotta Have More Cowbell”
Gorgonzola Dolce & Baked Goat Cheese
Fresh Baked Kalamata Bread & Rosemary Flat Bread

“Schweddy Balls”
Parmesan Risotto Balls with Spicy Marinara

“Cheeburger – Cheeburger”
Slider and House Made Sea Salt Chips
Aged White Cheddar, Arugula, Bermuda Onion, Heirloom Tomato

“Da Bears”
BBQ Bacon Wrapped Shrimp with Bleu Cheese Slaw

“Dick in a Box”
Bananas Foster Station


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> This year we are doing the SNL theme, (an idea from this website). I tried to use famous skits to inspire the menu. Hopefully, I will be able to pull this off !
> 
> 
> Celebrity Jeopardy! you HAVE to do Celebrity Jeopardy!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Tell me more.......celipops. Do you mean the game and if so, please explain.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Tell me more.......celipops. Do you mean the game and if so, please explain.


http://www.hulu.com/watch/60457

I'd have to think how you can incorporate the game - but if you were going to do a course or an appetizer to give a nod to the hysterical skits they had, I would do an unrecognizable food and above it make a mock celebrity jeopardy board with maybe three topics..... 

You could even test your guests... 
Rock & Roll Edition; Connery had recorded an album of filthy limericks "just so I'd be eligible"
change the quote above to edible and have your guests get a small prize if they actually know the original quote

HAHA Thats a great idea..  I think anyhow LOL


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

i watched the link,,,, funny LOL.
thanks for the prop idea. Will do.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You're welcome. Great Theme btw LOL
I wish I was going )))))


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shannie-Boo said:


> For a long time we've been making Zombie Virus Punch. I make it in the 5 gallon water bottles that I get delivered to the house and dispense it right out of the cooler. It keeps the punch chilly all night without having to buy ice that would melt and dilute the virus. LOL! It's pretty easy to clean aftwards, too. I just rinse out the bottle with fresh water, fill it up, and run it through the cooler (both taps) until it's clean.
> View attachment 133445
> 
> 
> ...


This is absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> This is absolutely awesome!!!


thanks, Shannie-Boo. I was looking for an easy "Witch's Brew" this year.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

celipops said:


> You're welcome. Great Theme btw LOL
> I wish I was going )))))


it would be fun to have some of these Halloween enthusiasts at our party!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

mita23 said:


> Im going to make this for dessert:
> 
> http://www.insidebrucrewlife.com/2010/10/last-week-my-hubby-and-i-ate-at.html
> View attachment 133339


anyone tried these yet? I'm gonna make them and just wondering if anyone had opinions or tips! My party is the 20th so I'm not going to have time for a test run!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

This is our 11th (I think) annual Halloween shindig and my experience has been that when I do weird, decorative food that goes with my theme, it doesn't get eaten. So this year we are going with very basic food. We will have chili & chicken noodle soup in crockpots. Then I will have a cheese a cracker platter, veggie tray with dip, a fruit tray with dip, and wings. I have friends bringing cookies and pumpkin bread. Last year I tried a new punch recipe called "Dragon's Blood" that I am sure I got off of HF. It was a huge hit and was really yummy. I ran out so this year I am making a lot. The recipe is as follows:

(1) 750 ml bottle vodka
1/2 cup orange liqueur
6 cups (48 oz) red fruit punch
6 cups apple juice
6 cups cranberry juice
2 liters ginger ale

Mix together & serve chilled or on ice. Wish me luck, my party is this Saturday!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Still have tons to do for next week's party but I have finalized the menu: 

SCARY TALES MENU

Entrees:
_Ten Little Piggies_ – Cuban pork
_Hot Cross Buns_ – rolls for sliders
_Little Mermaid Tails_ – garlic marinated shrimp http://www.kitchenmeetsgirl.com/appetizers/garlicky-marinated-shrimp-with-jalepeno-cocktail-sauce/#
_Chicken Licking Wings_ - tequila lime chicken wings

Sides:
_Peter’s Puking Pumpkin_ – guacamole, veggies
_Poisoned Peppers_ – stuffed jalapenos http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/baked_stuffed_jalapenos/
_Pureed Frog Prince_ – spinach & artichoke dip in pumpernickel log

Desserts:
_Queen of Heart Tarts_ – brie & strawberry jam in phyllo cups http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Brie-Phyllo-Cups
_Itsy Bitsy Spider Bites_ – mini brownie bites
_Puss in Boot's Litterbox_ – kitty litter spice cake
_Candy Cauldron_ - assorted chocolates/candy
Jello shots – orange/black cherry made with whipped cream vodka


Snacks:
_Mary Contrary’s Garden Salsa_ and tortilla chips
_Twisted Twigs_ – pretzels
_One Potato, Two Potato_…. – chips

Beverages:
_Magic Potion_ – green margarita punch
_Blood of an Englishman _– red nonalcoholic fruit punch
_Bloody Jack o’ Lanterns_ – (shooters) orange juice, whipped cream vodka, grenadine
Autumn ales/beer, wine, soda, water


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian Ribiat said:


> This years Halloween theme party is a wake. I'm serving food in a coffin that a friend of mine is making for my table. My menu includes bread bones and dipping oil (just take regular bread sticks and shape them as bones before cooking), 7 layer dip with spiderweb w/chips (any dip that has sour cream can have a spiderweb on top. put sour cream in a bag , cut a corner, and decorate a web on top of it), meatballs in a teriyaki sauce, witches finger cookies, deviled eggs ( once you make the hard boiled eggs, put cold water in a bowl, add dark food coloring, make cracks in the outside of the egg and put it in the dyed cold water soln and into the fridge for an hour or two. when you open the eggs to make the deviled part, the dye will make a cracked window appearance on the white of the egg), dirt pudding w/ gummy worms, coffin chili (make cornbread into a bread loaf, dye it black, cut off the top and scoop out the inside. poor chili in the middle), mummy pigs in a blanket, cheese balls (w/ black sesame seeds on the outside, homemade diablo style chex mix ) goblin toes (nutter butters dipped in dyed green chocolate and a black Dot candy for the toenail), and steak through the heart skewers (tomatoe, motzarella cheese, basil etc in a skewer) are among my menu


thank you for sharing your ideas. I am taking a few pages from your cookbook since I had no idea what to pair with my meatballs Im making. Now Im doing the deviled eggs, I contemplated the layer dip thing but need a recipe, so I think that will be good for "food". The rest will be store bought cupcakes since for some reason I cant bake anymore, everything turns out horrible its now a running joke in my family.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres a layered taco dip....
we make a hot cheese/meat dip that my kids and adults love at all occassions, i'll post it next...its super easy to make, keep in a chafing dish or small crock pot, you can call it brain dip, serve with colored chips for "skin" flakes...lol...

Ingredients 

1 (16 ounce) can refried beans
1 cup guacamole
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
1 (1 ounce) package taco seasoning mix
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1 tomato, chopped
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1/4 cup black olives, drained
Check All Add to Shopping List
Directions

In a large serving dish, spread the refried beans. Layer the guacamole on top of the beans.
In a medium bowl, mix the mayonnaise, sour cream and taco seasoning mix. Spread over the layer of guacamole.
Sprinkle a layer of Cheddar cheese over the mayonnaise mixture layer. Sprinkle tomato, green onions and black olives over the cheese.Ingredients 

hot cheese dip
1 lb crumbled browned hambuger meat
1 lb crumbled browned sausage...jimmy dean 
1 chopped sauted onion
1 can can mushroom soup
1 lb velvetta
1 lb white melting mexican cheese or Gordos white mexican cheese dip
1 jar chunky salsa...your choice
brown your meat and saute onion, add mushroom soup, cut up cheeses so they melt easier....mix and melt down on low heat, add salsa slowly. keep warm and serve with chips or scoops.


----------



## maswondering (Oct 23, 2012)

doing meatball...alligator testies
brain dip (cheese ball)
snake calzones
ham/swiss sliders (need name for these) 
bacon wrapped smokies...duck poop


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

We did:

Deviled Eyes (Deviled Eggs with Olives)
Monster Eyes (Meatballs with Olives)
Monster Toes (Mini Sausage Pig in the Blankets with Black Olive)
Cheese Molds (Cheese melted into ice cube molds for fun shapes)
Gruesome Green Toes (Nutter butters dipped in Green Chocolate with Dot Toenails)
Kitty Litter Cake 
Pumpkin Pie Dip
Skeleton Cake
Pumpkin Shaped Brownie
Vampiretizers (Graham Crackers with white icing and red gel blood)
Black Widow Dip (Black Bean Dip)
Brain and Hand Dip (Crab and Shrimp dip in molds)
Shredded Zombie Dip (Buffalo Chicken Dip)
Skull and Rat dips (Southwestern Dip in Skull and Rat molds)
Blood and Guts Spread (Cream Cheese, Pesto, Parmesan Cheese and Sun Dried Tomato Spread)
Zombie Puss Dip (Spinach and Artichoke Dip)
Monstermole' (Guacamole Dip)
Feet of Meat and Hand of Meat (Meatloaf in the shape of a Hand and Feet)


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Everyone's menu ideas sound delicious (except for the mustard green ooze hot dog stuff----I don't think that my guests would go there)! I have also found that if I give something a really gross name, my guests are hesistant to eat it, even though I am a chef by trade. I used to make that delicious shrimp mousse in a brain, and tuck the little pink shrimp into the grooves of the brain mold, but my guests couldn't get past how realistic is looked and wouldn't eat it! So now we make familiar looking food and give it slightly creepy names. This year's menu includes:

Sweet 'n Spicy Bat wings (I've made these for several years now and they fly off the platter--no pun intended)

Spare Fingers in Bloody Sauce (lil' smokies in Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce--never any left over!)

Mystery Meat Sliders (pulled pork with teriyaki sauce as this year's theme is Voodoo Island Resort)

Beetle and Larvae Salad (Greek pasta salad made with orzo pasta for the larvae and Kalamata olives cut vertically in half for the beetles--my hubby's favorite)

Devilled Eggs (no need to change the name--just put a black olive slice on top for the eye component)

Swamp Dip (warm artichoke dip with either spinach added or a few drops of green food coloring for effect--served with blue corn chips that look black in low light)

Brain Mousse, may have to change the name (a whipped cream based treat made with fresh cranberries, walnuts and mini marshmallows--sweet and a bit tart)

Bite Me! Cupcakes (a banana coconut muffin with cream cheese frosting and a couple of red gel tooth impressions on each one)

Zombie fingers cookies (the witches fingers cookies tinted green)

Glowing Zombie Brain (I use the brain mold and make lime jello with crushed pineapple, then light a clear plate from below so the brain glows with one of those lightboxes designed to light a crystal so the colors change from red, blue, purple and green--it looks great even if no one wants to eat it! I always love the leftovers)

Island Snack Mix (just salted peanuts and a bag of candy corn/autumn mix (which was in my SR package this year) Yummy!

We always make skittles infused vodka for our party and this year I'm going to make a couple grown up punches: 1) Radioactive Punch with limeade, rum, green koolaid for color and soda; and 2) Voodoo Zombie Punch (Sangria). That way I can reduce the bar options.

I guess I better get cooking as the party is Saturday! Eek! Have a great Halloween all!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Bella Betty said:


> We always make skittles infused vodka for our party and this year I'm going to make a couple grown up punches: 1) Radioactive Punch with limeade, rum, green koolaid for color and soda; and 2) Voodoo Zombie Punch (Sangria). That way I can reduce the bar options.
> 
> I guess I better get cooking as the party is Saturday! Eek! Have a great Halloween all!



Skittles infused vodka? Tell me more..... And hey there reaper!! /wave


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Killamira said:


> Skittles infused vodka? Tell me more..... And hey there reaper!! /wave


OK so here's how you make it:

Get enough skittles so that you can sort each of them by color and you should have about 50 to 60 of each color. Place the skittles into 5 separate resealable bottles (one per color/flavor) and then top it off with good quality vodka (I have a friend that saves me 360 degree vodka bottles that I use for this)--about 2-3 cups of vodka per bottle. Seal the bottles and set aside. Shake the bottles everyday several times a day until the skittles are completely dissolved--this usually takes about a week. Then you drain each flavor through a coffee filter to remove any sediment. (I use about 150 paper coffee filters because I just can't wait the long long time it takes to drip through, so when the dripping slows, I transfer it to a fresh filter). Place your filtered vodkas--they will be bright colors just like the candies were---into clean resealable bottles and you are ready to use them. If you are going to serve them as shots, I recommend placing them into the freezer so they are super cold when you drink them. Just be careful, they taste so yummy that people want to have a shot of each flavor and then they are trashed. I usually control the dispensing for shots. They are also delicious mixed with lemon-lime soda!

Last year I made double batches so that I'd have enough for this year too. I've just stored them in the freezer !

Hey Victim--Have a great Halloween! /wave


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Bella Betty said:


> OK so here's how you make it:
> 
> Get enough skittles so that you can sort each of them by color and you should have about 50 to 60 of each color. Place the skittles into 5 separate resealable bottles (one per color/flavor) and then top it off with good quality vodka (I have a friend that saves me 360 degree vodka bottles that I use for this)--about 2-3 cups of vodka per bottle. Seal the bottles and set aside. Shake the bottles everyday several times a day until the skittles are completely dissolved--this usually takes about a week. Then you drain each flavor through a coffee filter to remove any sediment. (I use about 150 paper coffee filters because I just can't wait the long long time it takes to drip through, so when the dripping slows, I transfer it to a fresh filter). Place your filtered vodkas--they will be bright colors just like the candies were---into clean resealable bottles and you are ready to use them. If you are going to serve them as shots, I recommend placing them into the freezer so they are super cold when you drink them. Just be careful, they taste so yummy that people want to have a shot of each flavor and then they are trashed. I usually control the dispensing for shots. They are also delicious mixed with lemon-lime soda!
> 
> ...


/wave This is great and already on the to do list for next year. Even better yet I can make them way ahead of time!! Thankyou! BTW I can't wait to post some indoor photos of the party so you can see what fabulous awesomeness your Secrete reaper gifts did for my theme. <3


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

I dont know how you guys all do so much my party is tomorrow and I am so stressing

I ordered meat cheese veggie and fruit platters doing buns - making the ham skull head with monza ball eyes
made white chocolate covered strawberries with ghost faces
making a caramel rhum dip for the apples
making an apple cider drink
making cup cakes that bleed
made decapitated ginger bread men and scared ginger bread men with blood dip
assorted chips and dips and nuts and candies as well
ordered a black forest cake as well since we have a b-day at the same time

and thats it - hope its enough


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

We're doing a Wicked/Wizard Of Oz theme
Madam Morribiles Chili
Cowardly Lion Quiches
Flying Monkeys (Bacon wrapped dates)
Toto in a bun (Pastry wrapped sausages)
Spanoka-Wichata (spanakopita rolls)
Elphaba's Backbones (Wraps)
Scarecrow Brain Dip (Shrimp & Crab)
Spiced Pumpkins (shortbread)
Yellow brick road swirls (lemon & Lime)
Professor Marvel's Miracle Elixir ( Punch )
Emerald City Cake ( Key Lime )
Scarecrow Stuffing (hickory smoked shoestring potatoes)
Witch Fingers (almond shortbread)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im adding jello shots to my menu, unfortunately, jello stopped making apple flavored gelatin. So I came across a different recipe and a whole new take on jello shots made with apple slices. End flavor is supposed to be caramel apple-- > http://www.buzzfeed.com/emofly/how-to-make-delicious-caramel-apple-jello-shots

Also going to try my hand at pumpkin eggnog--> http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-punch.html

My layer dip recipe;
1 (16 oz) can refried black beans
1 (1 1/4 ounce) envelope taco seasoning
1 C. salsa
1 C. sour cream
1 C. guacamole
1 1/2 C. shredded cheese
sliced black olives

black corn tortilla chips, also will be making the spiderweb design with the sour cream on top either against the beans or guac.


----------

